# light questions for Growing Lowryder



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok I am a first time grower
The Room:
Attic Closet -small area about 3 x 6 (White walls)

Lights-
I have 4 2' tube flor. lights that was used before for normal house plants.... (link to what kind below) 
HXXp://ecom.mysylvania.com/sylvania...ID4001DB0.16246976258258472End;sapj2ee_*=4001
-its the last bulb on the list ... the F15T8GROAQRP 6/CS 1/SKU 

-I have a Plant Gro N show, 65w/120v, (Incandescent bulb) at the top of the cieling

Plant: Joint doctors lowryder maybe lowryder/ice


My question is, do i have enough light for these plants... I was planning on using only 2 flor. lights ..do i need to use 4. or do i need to buy new higher wat bulbs and if i do what kind that are 2 ft...and will the plant gro n show light do anything?


Please respond THANKS!!


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 10, 2005)

Can any one help


----------



## mojomon (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm a new grower as well, but everything I've heard or read tells me that Metal Halide(for seedling through veg) and/or High Pressure Sodium (for bloom) are your best bet.  If you can't get those, it sounds like you just need more wattage and make sure your spectrum is the correct one for what type of plant you are growing (i.e., seedling, clone, vegging larger plant).  Don't forget, ventilation is key (especially since you are in an attic).
Like I said, I'm a newbie, so hopefully one of the more experienced growers here can answer your question a little more specifically and give some better suggestions.
Hope that helps, and good luck!
MoJo


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 10, 2005)

Grow and sho bulbs are worthless for growing pot.


----------



## jessica06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,Themanwithnoname ,i think spectrum is important ,and have all kinds of spectrum and need you choice correct.thus plant can growth .different spectrum function is different


----------



## Roddy (Aug 9, 2011)

Old old old thread, my friend!!


----------

